# practice before?



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

hey did alot of you guys know how to shoot before they trained you? im 19 and have never shot a gun before, and im wondering if i should get my @$$ in gear and start going to the gun range.

is the weapons training @ BMQ indepth? or just the "basics"

thankyou

 :bullet:


----------



## chrisf (8 May 2005)

There are far more important things to worry about then shooting before you join... worry about physical fitness, get out and start running.


----------



## quebecownage (8 May 2005)

yeah dude you should start running...talking about running how many k's are considered enough while exercises  running?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 May 2005)

I also suggest to let them teach you that way you won't pick up any perspective bad habits from other shooters at a rifle range.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

i here ya on that one already have!!!!!!!

what about obtaining like c.p.r. courses prior to it ....I'm just looking to increase my skills and have some acknowledgement about certain things there


----------



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

yes ,,,yes.. im really liking this feedback from everyone  ;D

good q. how many k's should you beable to run and in what time frame?


----------



## quebecownage (8 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> good q. how many k's should you beable to run and in what time frame?



F*kin question replicator lol


----------



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

;D hehe maybe ill search the net before i get an awnser on here

just buggin ya quebecownage  :warstory:


----------



## Phillman (8 May 2005)

Don't worry about shooting. You will be well tought. I had never shot a rifle before basic and I had one of the top scores.

As for CPR, yo can learn it on your own, or wait for the medics to teach you. I would just wait for BMQ to learn it. That way you wont be learning stuff you already know, which will save you some pushups by not falling asleep.


----------



## Britney Spears (8 May 2005)

A word of caution for future infantrymen, especially in the militia. Basic training will teach you the marksmanship principles, but more likely than not you won't appreiciate them very much untill you get more practice on the range. The marksmanship standards for basic training are trivial compared to Battle School and the PWT3. I did not know this and was not ready (read: completely screwed the pooch) on my first PWT3. A painful lesson that you will not need to enfure if you : 1)  REALLY learn the marksmanship principles and practice them in your spare time, and 2) In between the courses, take every chance to get on the range, and if possible participate in a few real PWT3s so you know what to expect. Also, do some wind sprinting and beef up the cardio, it will help in the rundown.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (9 May 2005)

awsome totally loving these  ;D

cant wait to get this splint off this finger so i can start pounding the weights again!  :blotto: woo 6 weeks to go

hahah cardio here we come


----------



## davidk (13 May 2005)

Phillman said:
			
		

> Don't worry about shooting. You will be well tought. I had never shot a rifle before basic and I had one of the top scores.



It's true. When we went to the range, some of our best shooters were people that had never handled a weapon before. Incidentally, get used to calling it a weapon (or at least a rifle) instead of a gun.


----------



## TheCheez (13 May 2005)

Basic training is designed to teach someone who did not finish high school the foundation for a career in the military.

There's no need to take courses in anything before you get there. The absolute best thing you can do for yourself is be in good shape. If you're alert and feel good through the course you're going to pick up the skills better than someone who's exhausted.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

yes as in exhausted you simply mean out of shape???? i cant seem to quit smoking....any suggestions


----------



## D-n-A (13 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> yes as in exhausted you simply mean out of shape???? i cant seem to quit smoking....any suggestions



You could  talk to your Dr about quitting.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

i  think im just going to attempt ....cold turkey!!!! since i just found out my fit test is in 2 weeks it highly motivated me, will just see if it keeps me like that for these first few days!!!! :-\


----------



## NavComm (13 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> i  think im just going to attempt ....cold turkey!!!! since i just found out my fit test is in 2 weeks it highly motivated me, will just see if it keeps me like that for these first few days!!!! :-\



I found not smoking for a few days before the PT test helped. I smoke less, but haven't given it up completely. Don't drink caffeine either.

As far as learning to shoot a gun....uh...I've never even seen a real gun! I'm putting my trust in the instructors to teach me how to safely use a weapon, and to use it well if and when I have to!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 May 2005)

> As far as learning to shoot a gun....uh...I've never even seen a real gun! I'm putting my trust in the instructors to teach me how to safely use a weapon, and to use it well if and when I have to!



Very smart approach. Others here could learn from your example.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (13 May 2005)

wow, hes right that is smart advice, im going to follow that approach, what about taking like a cpr/first aid course??? and whats drill like , i see soldiers doing it all the time and i love it,


----------



## Rebel_RN (13 May 2005)

I was told by the RC today that if you want to take a CPR course before it's perfectly fine, but not to look at it like a leg up in basic because it certainly won't be. You have to go through it all again anyhow, so like someone said on the post just save it for when you get there that way you don't get nailed to the wall for being bored and falling asleep.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (14 May 2005)

hahahah ohhh yes! haha c.o. ripping on me for sleeping during cpr   :blotto: last thing id need!!!!

good call on that too, the whole point of basic training is to  "provide the basic core skills and knowledge"

hmm yes ....im just anxious i think


----------



## Rebel_RN (14 May 2005)

It's OK to be anxious and excited. I was told by a good friend who went through basic a few years ago to remember how excited you were before going it will help to keep your morale and spirits up when things get tough. When your going through basic remember why you wanted to go in the first place and you should make it through fine.


----------



## lagacer (18 May 2005)

Is it in the BMQ that we learn how to shoot with the C7 or its in the SQ ( for res ) 

thnx


----------



## 45506445210414924 (18 May 2005)

i think its bmq for reserves too, not to sure on the recruiting website it says "You will learn how to maintain and fire the C7 rifle. To successfully complete Basic Training, you must pass a personal weapons test."


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (18 May 2005)

Quitting smoking is a great Idea... It's not easy though, and during the stress of the course, you are going to be craving it badly.

As far as shooting and weapons handling goes, you will be taught well on course and there is no need to know anything before you start. Some instructors are going to be better than others, but you should have no problem picking it up. 

That having been said, shooting is good times. If you feel like you want to have a crack at it before you go, have at er. Just be prepared to re-learn everything. There is always the danger of picking up bad habits too.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (18 May 2005)

a) excellent point out on the quit smoking, its only been 3 days now , im craving huge and wanting some, but i notice if i pop a piece of gum man its not as bad, 

b) oh man, like people have said in my posts im really really anxious to start my bmq, to start everything, its gona be a huge step in my carreer so....im pretty much speechless hahahah but i think ill leave the practice shooting until bmq, where ill have the instructors showing me how to do it there way as appose to being some cocky kid going in knowing all hahaha ..all jokes aside, should be fun  8)


----------



## NavComm (18 May 2005)

Mike F said:
			
		

> a) excellent point out on the quit smoking, its only been 3 days now , im craving huge and wanting some, but i notice if i pop a piece of gum man its not as bad,
> 
> way to go!


----------



## Fry (19 May 2005)

Yeah, I haven't used the C6, C7, or C9... hell, I'm not even in the forces yet... But I have a lot of experience in firearms. My father is an ex- canadian ranger, and he used the c7 and c9 on a training excercise once. He said there's no kick to them at all, but when in full auto, the c7 has a tendacy to rise up a bit... If you want kick back, try a pump action 10 gauge shotgun, 3 1/2 inch magnum's... that's a bit of kick for ya


----------



## Lare (19 May 2005)

I quit smoking a few years ago, wasnt too bad, picked up a different almost equally-bad habit to replace it though. Coke.... of the cola variety  Over the summer ill be commercial fishing with my dad though, can hopefully kick the habit during that - applying for CF inf after the summer


----------



## Hopkins (20 May 2005)

Here's an honest question...I've yet to go to BMQ..>Which starts this summer...But:

Is the recoil on the C7 and C9 different in real life than it is on the SAT (Small arms Trainer) ?


----------



## TheCheez (21 May 2005)

Yes

The SAT is similar to a C7 with blanks IMO


----------



## 45506445210414924 (22 May 2005)

Hey guys I'm not sure if the moderators will think this is OK , but I'm eventually looking to pursue a career in firearms, and id really like to know the INTERNALS of the c-7, c-9 or anything really for that fact. Does anyone reccomend any decent sites that explain the insides and how they operate (no sarcastic answers such as you pull the trigger lol) id greatly appreciate this information. 

Thank You


----------



## Fry (23 May 2005)

that's good advice


----------



## 45506445210414924 (24 May 2005)

woo its like you guys all read my mind ha ha, unfortunately though after my cfat i wasn't qualified for weapons tech. 

as for waiting to learn @ bmq, how far in depth do they cover it?? i know i know i ask alot of questions, but this site has leaded me to so much information and its awsome, if only i could repay everyone back with a nice cold beer :warstory:


----------



## Fry (24 May 2005)

send a bluestar this way, best beer known to man... stella artois isn't bad either, but Newfoundland's own Bluestar just kicks a$$


----------



## 45506445210414924 (24 May 2005)

mmm yes stella atrois, better then that labbat shok!!! tangy apple juice anybody??

all jokes aside, have to go for a run , preparing for fit test, thanks to all whos been helping me with this information

LABBAT SHOK FOR ALL


----------



## 45506445210414924 (24 May 2005)

one word.....simplicity..... 

thanks man, i keep stressing out to far ...eeesshh


----------



## Fry (24 May 2005)

shok tastes like garb... so does molson coldshots.


----------



## quebecownage (25 May 2005)

yeah well they arent REAL beer from my P.O.V. .
And since i'm not 18 yet well i've got to stick with red bull wich is kinda costy for a energy ration.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (25 May 2005)

ah redbull!!!! 3.50 a can, tim hortons xl coffee 1.55 hmmmm  :

anyways back on topic here ahahah, i guess to pretty much sum this thread up the best advice is to stop worrying so much and just wait for bmq and allow them to properly teach me how to use equipment, preform cpr and what not....right on

thanks again, and hey if anyone wants to add anything on here ...giidddyy up!


----------

